# Christmas is coming: what do folks here do FOR THEMSELVES!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Giving is wonderful, but actually PICKING OUT a treat for yourself is just as wonderful! Especially since I know that most of winter is still ahead of me.

Most years I get a book or two: the anthologies at Backwoodshome make a good read. LAST year it was a heating pad to start seedlings with. Alas, I started them too early in the year and they DIED! Maybe I will try again this year, starting later in February than I did this last year.

I have not decided yet what my treat this year should be. 

How about you folks? Do you get yourselves a treat at Christmas time?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

One chocolate drop and two lumps of coal in a good year.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

heck, I'm not even able to find that much coal around here anymore without driving hundreds of miles. been trying for ages. 

I did get as few things for myself. bought a couple books so far. a vintage pot, mother of pearl handled spoon, 2 pink pearl cavier spoons, tea trolley. lace parasol for a prop, lace fireplace mantle cloth. another velvet newsboy cap. hummingbird pin. I think i'll get myself another sweater next week and a few more things. my son gives me vension for Christmas so anything else I want I have to get it. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> heck, I'm not even able to find that much coal around here anymore without driving hundreds of miles. been trying for ages.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAdlkunflRs[/ame]


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Ah, Monty python: an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Christmas came a little early here for me. They did a pre-release on the upcoming Fitbit Charge HR fitness tracker, and it arrived last night. I just joined Curves too...so ready to focus on my health and fitness  One of the big reasons I've gotten into more outdoor activities this year too...keep my normally cube-bound bottom moving


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Interesting you started this thread, Terri. I was just thinking earlier today what I wanted to do for myself. I'm going to buy a dozen matching kitchen towels and relegate all the stained, worn, and mismatched ones to the rag bin. I also ordered _The Abyss_ on DVD for myself (a whopping $5.00 including postage!). It's one of my favourite movies. Big spender, aren't I?


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Monty Python!!!


Classic skit!!!

But with Marty Feldman in it??? I never knew he did that skit with them. I recognized Cleese and Palin also, but who was the fourth guy? The one on the left in front of Cleese?


To answer the OP's question I was thinking of just adding a lot more spiced rum to the eggnog. :buds:

Or maybe a new meat grinder. 

Or maybe both. :thumb:




Belfrybat said:


> I also ordered _The Abyss_ on DVD for myself (a whopping $5.00 including postage!). It's one of my favourite movies. Big spender, aren't I?


You should have asked... I would have given you mine for the cost of mailing it. I think it is even the director's cut/long version.

TRellis


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I will dress up and make my annual early morning Christmas pilgrimage to the local casino for some gambling and a free lunch. Then I will come home and open presents and reminisce Christmas' past.

Or, if I get a wild hair, the dog and I will spend Christmas day at Matlacha, FL, sitting on the deck reading, in the sun, and watching the dolphins when they come up to see what's going on.

It's a toss up.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it was only just a year ago when my friend Lisa and I were here discussing what we were doing for Christmas. she was the pic. of health at that time. she always liked to buy lots of presents . said it made her happy! she would have tons of stuff all around my fireplace and I wasn't allowed to open even one until Christmas morning. it was the last of jan. or so when she told me how long she was given. life is so short. best be happy while we can. i'll miss her this Christmas. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

TRellis said:


> Classic skit!!!
> 
> But with Marty Feldman in it??? I never knew he did that skit with them. I recognized Cleese and Palin also, but who was the fourth guy? The one on the left in front of Cleese?


Not sure who the guy on the left is, as this skit predated the Pythons. Graham Chapman is between Cleese and Feldman. 

I was just poking a little fun at Annie and her not even being able to get the two lumps of coal.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Not sure who the guy on the left is, as this skit predated the Pythons. * Graham Chapman is between Cleese and Feldman. *


You are right and I must be smoking crack!!! I do not know why I thought that was Palin.



> I was just poking a little fun at Annie and her not even being able to get the two lumps of coal.


I got the "lump of coal" connection. I have not smoked that much crack!!! 

TRellis


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I just got plumbing installed. Merry Christmas to me! No more going over to my Aunt's house to take a shower. No more hauling water in and out of the house in 5 gallon buckets. Woohoo!

Hmmm, I haven't bought myself anything. I've had so much going on. I can't really think of anything I want. Well, a man, but I haven't managed to find that section on Amazon yet.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This will be the first year, that I will myself a treat!!
I am taking Sun-Thur off the week of Christmas (more so to rest my shoulder).
Hopefully things will line up right, and in early January I will be taking a trip to Florida for 3 days (more to look for a place to live when my house sells, than to lay on a beach). 
I'm looking forward to both!!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

The only treat for myself this year is a new pair of coveralls. Def needed a pair and got a good deal at the flea market. Pair of insulated dickies for 18! I'm pretty happy. Lol


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I may get myself a new boot. I got one last year so I should go get the other one this year just to be decadent.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

We are shutting our shop down for about 10 days. Taking advantage of the slow period to spend some much needed time at home with the family. I hope to get a project or two done during that time, which will be a load off my anxiety for having so much to get done!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm treating myself to some well-needed paint and two new brushes !!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

This year I am treating myself to a brand new bed! Been using a hand me down mattress on the floor for awhile, just never got around to getting furniture :hand:


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah I got myself an exercise bike. Haven't owned one for awhile and these winters are brutal. Stay in where it is warm way too much.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I totally forgot - I also got myself a new apron for Christmas! It's adorable.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Vahomesteaders said:


> The only treat for myself this year is a new pair of coveralls. Def needed a pair and got a good deal at the flea market. Pair of insulated dickies for 18! I'm pretty happy. Lol


Which flea market? I'm fairly close to you, in Marshall, and could use a new pair of coveralls. That's quite a deal!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Thems Elves will be really surprised. I got four shelves pu up in the barn to get a little more organized. On my wish list a long time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In Dec I have, for the last 34yrs read ALOUD, generally to myself, but I have red them to the kids, A Christmas Carol, and The Melodian. At 35yrs, this will be my last time reading them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have READ them.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> In Dec I have, for the last 34yrs read ALOUD, generally to myself, but I have red them to the kids, A Christmas Carol, and The Melodian. At 35yrs, this will be my last time reading them.


After so many years why the last time now?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't know. I would have quit this year, but I thought id make it an even 35. Likely an age thing. I just don't feel the need or want to do it anymore.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Terri said:


> Giving is wonderful, but actually PICKING OUT a treat for yourself is just as wonderful! Especially since I know that most of winter is still ahead of me.
> 
> Most years I get a book or two: the anthologies at Backwoodshome make a good read. LAST year it was a heating pad to start seedlings with. Alas, I started them too early in the year and they DIED! Maybe I will try again this year, starting later in February than I did this last year.
> 
> ...


Do for mySELF? Ummmmm...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I can afford it, I like to give myself a trip to one of the casinos during the Yule time holiday week. As most folks are home with their families and my Yule fire festival time is before Christmas I often score a decent comp package.

A few years back when I was able to afford a Christmas in Las Vegas for two package, GF scheduled her off days to go with me.

This year I am saving my money, observing my Yule on the 20-23rd by a small feast at home with some books for me and toys and treats for my animals and will undecorate the Solstice tree here on the 24th before going across town to spend the night at her house to share her Christmas observation with her.

As she knows that I do very little shopping during the season preferring to give cash in cards instead, she already "picked up" the necklace and ear ring set she has been wanting and gave me the receipt to reimburse her.

I spent a bit more on her jewelry than I planned to put in her card, but I guess she's worth it and she saved me a :run: shopping trip to the mall


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Shrek, pay up and smile. You cannot put a price on a woman who allows you into her life. What is that old piece about a good woman being worth more than a bucket of rubies? 

As for me, I am going to treat myself to a new shaving mug and a fine badger hair brush. Does not take much to please me. Oh, and on Dec. 31 I can buy myself the "Too darned Old" hunting and fishing license here. A sixty-day waiting period for newcomers.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I hate the mall.

So far I have been taking advantage of the free shipping specials and shopping on-line!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

When I first saw this thread I said to myself I don't need anything so I don't get myself anything special anyway. Christmas is just another day for me except for the real meaning. Today I went to the SS office to sign up for next year and I had to go to Lowes to get something a coworker asked me to pick up for him. The mall is right across the street so I decided to wander in. It is a small mall and maybe 20 stores at most. Anyway I went to Sears looking for sheets and it turns out they don't even have a linen department anymore. Looking around I found an soft robe and some nice slippers so I got myself them. I seldom buy anything anymore so it was a splurge and both were on sale.

Didn't find sheets anywhere. I am picky about the quality of my bedding and nothing had a decent enough price to buy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I see a buncha Sears stores are closing.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm ordering myself a subscription to Backyard Poultry and Mary Jane's Farm.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I found a couple of good deals for "me" treats. A propagation mat and a timer to control it. I figure with a little tweaking, I can adjust it to supply steady bottom heat without having spent 50 bucks on an all in one set up. I was just going to hack a heating pad to bypass the auto-shutoff circuit, but then I found this. Same thing but easier, and with more potential uses.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't really have anything this year that I want that badly (that can be bought anyway, lol), although I usually do get myself something nice for Christmas.

But one Christmas tradition I have to have every year is some Queen Anne's chocolate covered cherries, yum! Sometimes if I've been doing without treats for a while I gobble them down just like a greedy kid, lol, but I usually like to really savor them and stretch them out as long as possible. They're available all year, but they've just always been a Christmas treat to me, so I wait every year, and they seem so special.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

My son is getting me a new washer and dryer for Christmas. I am clearing out the room it is going to go in. Finishing that will be a great gift to myself.

The room contains many totes. 90% are Christmas decorations, two are Halloween and two Easter/spring. I have not decorated anything for several years. 

Memories......


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I mostly got what I was going to get. my black velvet newsboy cap came in yesterday. I put my hummingbird pin on the side. i have 7 newsboy hats (different colors though)but this will be so elegant with my black pants and sweater.

I was planning on an electric fireplace down in the family room but the ones I looked at seemed to be poor quality. only particle board I thought and around 600 dollars. they would nick up in no time with me pulling the hose for the vacumn and whatnot around the place. I did see one that looked like a stove on line. not sure what it was made of.

I have new rods for my living room drapes. what I had there was just the cheap ones that were here when I bought the place. my son is not going to attend his Christmas party at work on Christmas Eve and will be here around noon at which time he will put up the rods. needs more holes bored etc. and he has all the tools needed. who knows, I'm going shopping tomorrow and I might come across a sweater I like . also I'd like to find some of those chocolate covered cherries that Callie mentioned. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

For me? I am making a very decadent Christmas meal. There will be lamb, ham, red wine risotto, steamed marinated asparagus...you get the picture. It will lure all the kids home--and that is MY gift. Having all of the kids home and breaking bread with them is a true gift. I will make all of their favorite dishes and enjoy doing it!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I got me some awesomely delicious lindor truffles. Mmmm...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*I* am taking myself to Florida this year for a little vacation!
Flying out of Indy at 6am on a Sunday, and then flying out of Florida at 6 am on a Thursday to get home in time to go to work Thurs. night!!

Sun-Tue I will be all by myself! 
I think I will take that time to do some looking around in the area (scout out where I want to live). Then on Tue I will meet up with a co-worker, and spend Tue and Wed.....on the beach.....doing NOTHING but laying, on THE BEACH!!!

And I'm gonna fly.
Yep
First time since 1996.
(I no likeada flying)

I am so excited.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's great Laura! have a wonderful relaxing vacation! I'd go somewhere warm myself if I didn't have to drive for several days to get there because I just can't muster up the courage to get on a plane. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have worked a ridiculous amount of overtime the last few months, so I've really been able to treat myself this season.
I've been more treating it as a good "harvest" and enjoying the fruits of my labor rather than yule gifts.

So far I have bought myself @ 50 lbs of honey for making mead, a floor corker, and a Kindle as my Nook is old and on it's last gasping breath.
This is the first year I've spent a lot of money on myself.
I usually spend a lot throughout the year to make homemade gifts for others. This year I'll be giving out soap, homemade wine, homemade vanilla, and Dr Jade's Cough Tonic (honey, lemon, rosemary, steeped in vodka).


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I got my last gift today that I had ordered and was anxiously awaiting. Royal Albert Tranquility creamer and sugar dish to match my vintage set. had to go over to the mall and pick it up because there must have been a new mailman at the door and just didn't know he could leave it.

while I was there I bought myself a bottle of rum and one of grand marnier. that will last a couple years since I only use it to bake and cook. what a mad house that mall was! took me 20 minutes just to find a parking spot. I wont venture over there again until January. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have decided to buy myself "The Flower Farmer", by Lynn Byczynski.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

I too Love the Queen choc cherries. I buy them every Christmas. Dark choc is good for you and cherries is a fruit. So there!!! Lol. Try to eat only one a day.
I am going to buy myself a Foodsaver this year. Been wanting it for years. Everyone I talk to seem to love them.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> I have decided to buy myself "The Flower Farmer", by Lynn Byczynski.


Oh, WOW! On Amazon and at Barnes and Noble my book STARTED at $21 for a used paperback! New was only $26! Have prices been marked up for Christmas or WHAT!:facepalm:

So I did a google search and found a not-famous book store that had it for $4, with $4 shipping and handling. I was so pleased I bought a second used gardening book at their store!

Hopefully I will get it for Christmas: I am a little late ordering this year!


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not a "shopper"....I am a "buyer". When I need/want something...if I find it and can afford it, I get it. While I enjoy a bargain, I value my time and sanity far more than a few pennies.

On-line shopping for gifts for my 4 grandkids...I became frustrated because they have 'everything'. They are our only young kids in a large extended family... therefore, there's no power on earth that can deter doting aunts, uncles, grandparents from 'having fun buying stuff for the kids'. Parents' screaming and hollering "Please Don't !!"... falls on deaf-ears....[as it should.  ]

Since I failed my mission of selecting gifts that session...I just bought myself some warm houseboots. Slipper-boots with enough sole to take me out on the rocks and stickers...to chase a Houdini-cow out of the haystack.

Dang...I am easy to shop for. :thumb:


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought a new car and will semi-retire my 20 year old Mazda to the backyard for the time being.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Been pretty good to myself lately so nothing big for Christmas this year. 

A new pocket knife will probably be it.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I got myself an Old Hickory hog sticker. I'm going to carry it in my new boot.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I read A Christmas Carol, and The Melodian aloud for the last time. I started reading The Melodian aloud when I was 32, and now im the age of one of the 3 people mentioned in the book, a grandpa in his late sixties (with one foot in the grave and likely a leg). I always read it aloud so as to get the right inflection while reading it to my kids, and in case they wanted a repeat over time. The book The Melodian broke in two, as it was a paper back, and I guess they don't get opened over 30 times over 3o+yrs. Sights getting a bit bad to, in reading it.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I finally broke and bought a newer car. I bought my old one 8 years ago for 800 bucks and put 120,000 miles on it. I traded it in for 800 bucks so I guess I did ok. I also used my Cabelas points from my credit card to get myself a new bow. So far Cabelas has bought me quite few presents and I am yet to pay any interest so I win.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

krackin said:


> I got myself an Old Hickory hog sticker. I'm going to carry it in my new boot.


A hog sticker in your boot........ as a conversation piece? As a weapon of self defense that can be openly carried without a permit???


----------

